# Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?



## Administrator (7. Dezember 2004)

*Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## madace77 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Diese Art von Umfragen wird nie besonders aussagekräftig sein...
Möchte gerne mal wissen, wieviele hier überhaupt damals (als es NEU rauskam) C&C1 gespielt haben.

Das werden nicht sooo viele sein.
Sind ja hauptsächlich Kiddies unterwegs hier.    

Deswegen wird wahrscheinlich eh "Generäle" oder vlt. noch Red Alert 2 "gewinnen".
Die besten waren dennoch C&C 1-3 (die "release-zeitlich" ersten 3).


----------



## LaFlow (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				madace77 am 07.12.2004 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Art von Umfragen wird nie besonders aussagekräftig sein...
> Möchte gerne mal wissen, wieviele hier überhaupt damals (als es NEU rauskam) C&C1 gespielt haben.
> 
> Das werden nicht sooo viele sein.
> ...



naja,so hoch ist der kiddi anteil auch nicht.
der erste teil war schon cool...die laser orcas,hrhr.naja,und der zweite war auch nicht schlecht.
am meisten hätte ich mir eine ansiedelung in der tiberium thematik für den nächsten teil gewünscht,aber ich kann ja nicht alles haben


----------



## LolleMumSer (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				madace77 am 07.12.2004 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Art von Umfragen wird nie besonders aussagekräftig sein...
> Möchte gerne mal wissen, wieviele hier überhaupt damals (als es NEU rauskam) C&C1 gespielt haben.
> 
> Das werden nicht sooo viele sein.
> ...



also i bin auch ein "kiddie" und ich persönlich finde c&c1 tiberium konflikt am besten...also nid nur die alten knacker kennen das ^^
aba eigentlich sind alle c&c teile gute spiele gewesen!


----------



## Xyr0n (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Generäle ,schwächster teil dank EA 

Alarmstufe 1 und2 war gvanz gut und die beiden tiberium teile ,wobei mein fav C&C1 is ,leider gabs da noch kein richtigen "Geplänkel" Modus 

Auf jedenfall ist C&C eines der besten games ever und der neue teil ,wird bestimmt ,ach was heisst bestimmt ,der wird SICHERLICH Megageil ,hoffe darauf das die alten Westwood leute noch was zu melden ham


----------



## ralf-wiggum (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

meiner meinung nach waren tibirian sun und red alert 2 die besten(und ich hab alle gespielt).


----------



## Marscel (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

C&C 1 habe ich nicht weit geschafft, das war mir einfach zu schwer. Die anderen beiden Teile habe ich nicht gepspielt, weshalb mein Favorit C&C Generals ist, das sowohl extrem gutes Gameplay wie auch einen Unmengen Spass im LAN bereitet.


----------



## Joe_2000 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				madace77 am 07.12.2004 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Art von Umfragen wird nie besonders aussagekräftig sein...
> Möchte gerne mal wissen, wieviele hier überhaupt damals (als es NEU rauskam) C&C1 gespielt haben.
> 
> Das werden nicht sooo viele sein.
> ...



Yeah, kein C&C- Titel gespielt außer Generäle und gleich mal dafür gevotet!     (Dafür, dass ich nun für dich als perfektes Beispiel herhalte könntest du mir natürlich 10€ auf mein geheimes Nummernkonto in der Schweiz überweißen...    )

Joe


----------



## Teslatier (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				madace77 am 07.12.2004 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte gerne mal wissen, wieviele hier überhaupt damals (als es NEU rauskam) C&C1 gespielt haben.


Ich. Wir (mein Bruder und ich) haben es damals im Real für den Saturn gekauft und über Nacht immer die Konsole angelassen, damit das Tiberium sich ausbreitet. 

Hab übrigens für C&C1 gestimmt.

Achja: Alarmstufe Rot 2 fand ich am schlechtesten.


----------



## Erik (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

C&C 3: Tiberian Sun 
Kane an die Macht! NOD 4 ever!!!   .
Damals hatten PC-Spiele noch Stil *in Erinnerung schwelg*.

MfG Erik


----------



## Cemetery (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Ave!

Fand C&C1 und Red Alert recht gut.
Hab die EV von C&C1 sogar noch einfach so im Laden kaufen können, neben der DV    
Generals fand ich spielerisch dank EA nicht so klasse   

Tschüssikowski
Cemetery


----------



## KONNAITN (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Mein Favorit ist auch C&C1. Weniger weil es der absolut beste Teil der Serie wäre, sondern weil das ganze damals einfach mal was neues war und vor allem verdammt gut verpackt war.  Angefangen beim Installationsmenü, über den coolen Soundtrack bis hin zu den Zwischensequenzen- das war einfach ein ziemlich cooles und atmosphärisch dichtes Gesamtpaket.

Trotzdem, bei all dem Lob, diese immer wiederkehrende beschissene Suche nach dem letzten Mann soll hier auch nicht ganz unerwähnt bleiben!  ^^


----------



## Heartbreaker (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

ich hab auch für c&c 1 gestimmt.

es war das erste spiel, was ich mir selbst gekauft habe (für 99,95 mark). dieses spiel kram ich immer wieder raus und hab mir vor 3-4 monaten extra die win95 version gekauft, um auch weiterhin spielen zu können.

-die kampagne war damals nicht zu schwer und auch nicht zu leicht.
-die erweiterung hat den schwierigkeitsgrad nochmal nach oben getrieben (nicht unbedingt standard heutzutage)
-ausgewogenheit der einheiten (nicht wie heute, einfach die starkste und beste einheit in großer zahl bauen)...die mischung machts
-damalige super grafik und tolle zwischensequenzen

das sind (nur einige) punkte, die mich damals so fasziniert haben

auf c&c 1 bin ich auch nur gestoßen, weil ein damaliger freund so faszinierend von tiberium und panzern und flugzeugen erzählt hat.
(sowas war damals noch kein standard in strategiespielen)


----------



## SPEEDI007 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Ich hab mich für C&C 3: Tiberian Sun entschieden da es der einzige C&C Teil war den ich gezockt habe.  
Der MP war einfach perfekt.


----------



## Zugluft (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot fand ich den besten Teil. Ersten Teil hab ich leider nie gespielt, aber der zweite Teil war einer der Hauptgründe warum ich mir überhaupt einen Pc gekauft habe (beim Kollegen gesehen und war restlos begeistert)
Tiberum Sun (Teil 3) fand ich wiederum ganz scheiße. kam garnicht klar mit den ganzen Unwettern und Superwaffen.
Von da an ging es aber wieder bergauf.


----------



## timurlenk (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				KONNAITN am 07.12.2004 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Favorit ist auch C&C1. Weniger weil es der absolut beste Teil der Serie wäre, sondern weil das ganze damals einfach mal was neues war und vor allem verdammt gut verpackt war.  Angefangen beim Installationsmenü, über den coolen Soundtrack bis hin zu den Zwischensequenzen- das war einfach ein ziemlich cooles und atmosphärisch dichtes Gesamtpaket.
> 
> Trotzdem, bei all dem Lob, diese immer wiederkehrende beschissene Suche nach dem letzten Mann soll hier auch nicht ganz unerwähnt bleiben!  ^^




jaaa! beste spiel-installation bisher. k.a., warum das heute keiner mehr macht, dabei wär die installation eine ideale zeit für ein intro.


----------



## Pyrokar (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

C&C Alarmstufe Rot 2 auf der playstation...das war damals noch das nonplusultra   .
das ham wa gespielt bis zum umfallen   

grüße


----------



## Sumorai (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Ich bin 16 un hab C&C 1 gespielt als es rauskam 
also mal nicht immer kleine Kiddies sagen
ich hab alle C&C Teile daheim und sie durchgespielt 
am besten war eindeutig 
C&C 1 Tiberiumkonflikt (sau geile Atmosphäre)  
danach
C&C Red Alert 2 (sau geniale zwischensequenzen wie bei C&C 1 auch
C&C Red Alert war zwar auch genial kommt aber and en Nachfolger nicht ran
C&C 3 war dann nicht mehr so gut wie der einser

C&C Generals (ja ich hab die Deutsche Uncut) kommt einfach nicht an die genialität eines C&C 1 ran da für mich alles zu einem guten spiel beiträgt und nicht nur eine Hammergrafik
die Ingame videos waren grottenschlecht un konnten gegen die videos im 1ser total abstinken
und der Soundtrack des 1sers war auch der beste  (Frank Klepacki)
MFG Sumorai


----------



## Ricco2001 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



> Ich. Wir (mein Bruder und ich) haben es damals im Real für den Saturn gekauft und über Nacht immer die Konsole angelassen, damit das Tiberium sich ausbreitet.
> 
> Hab übrigens für C&C1 gestimmt.
> 
> Achja: Alarmstufe Rot 2 fand ich am schlechtesten.



Im Real für den Saturn??   Da hat der sich aber bestimmt gefreut!   

Also von der Präsentation fand ich den ersten Teil am gelungensten, werd nie das Video vergessen wo Kane sagt: ...sie suchen jetzt bestimmt nach ihrer EVA, aber die kann ihnen nicht helfen und jetzt da ich weiß wo sie wohnen, Commander.." Einfach geil!


----------



## ich98 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				madace77 am 07.12.2004 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Art von Umfragen wird nie besonders aussagekräftig sein...
> Möchte gerne mal wissen, wieviele hier überhaupt damals (als es NEU rauskam) C&C1 gespielt haben.
> 
> Das werden nicht sooo viele sein.
> Sind ja hauptsächlich Kiddies unterwegs hier.



wen bezeichnest du hier als "Kiddie"   
ich98


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				SYSTEM am 07.12.2004 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


C&C Generals hat doch nur "Command & Conquer" im Titel - im Spiel ist davon inhaltlich nichts drin. Abgesehen davon ernte ich lieber Tiberium, Erz oder Spice auf Feldern und plündere nicht direkt viereckigen "Geldlager". Quadratisch, praktisch, langweilisch.  
Inhaltlich und vom Spielerischen her gefallen mir der *"Tiberiumkonflikt" und "Alarmstufe: Rot 1"* am besten. "Tiberian Sun" und "Alarmstufe: Rot 2" sind aber leider nur 'ganz passabel', haben mir aber immerhin noch mehr Spass gemacht als Generals.


----------



## madace77 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 08.12.2004 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> C&C Generals hat doch nur "Command & Conquer" im Titel - im Spiel ist davon inhaltlich nichts drin. Abgesehen davon ernte ich lieber Tiberium, Erz oder Spice auf Feldern und plündere nicht direkt viereckigen "Geldlager". Quadratisch, praktisch, langweilisch.
> Inhaltlich und vom Spielerischen her gefallen mir der *"Tiberiumkonflikt" und "Alarmstufe: Rot 1"* am besten. "Tiberian Sun" und "Alarmstufe: Rot 2" sind aber leider nur 'ganz passabel', haben mir aber immerhin noch mehr Spass gemacht als Generals.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen.


----------



## Montares (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Ich hoffe einfach, dass wieder *GDI* gegen *NOD* antreten.
das wäre herrlich !!!!


----------



## Dragonlord (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Für mich ganz klar Platz 1: C&C1 (Ich liebe diese Ernter-Intelligenz, die ja bis heute gerettet wurde *g*)
Platz 2: Generals, denn es war vielleicht nicht sonderlich innovativ, hat aber einfach tierisch viel Spaß gemacht.
Letzte Platz geht für mich an Tiberium Sun
Gruß Dragonlord


----------



## Solon25 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				Teslatier am 07.12.2004 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich. Wir (mein Bruder und ich) haben es damals im Real für den Saturn gekauft und über Nacht immer die Konsole angelassen, damit das Tiberium sich ausbreitet.
> 
> Hab übrigens für C&C1 gestimmt.



Hehe, noch son' Konsolenzocker ^^ Hab es damals auf der PS-1 gekauft, als es in der Budget Version "Platinum" raus kam und auch noch hier stehen. Fand's nur Schade, das es im gegensatz zu WarZone2100 die PS-1 Maus nicht unterstützt hat   

War aber mein bisher einziger C&C Titel, wäre nicht "Gerecht" nun dafür abzustimmen. Dafür müsste man mehrere gespielt haben.. Generals kommt ja am 15.01.05 in der Pyramide, mal schauen


----------



## McManus (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

ich habe alle teile gespielt und am besten geviel mir Alarmstufe Rot die Videos waren damals einfach der hammer, die tiberian reihe hat mir  nicht so gefallen. Aber generals ist auch ein hammer nur verstehe ich ea nicht wieso sie keinen neuen patch heraus bringen das spiel hat einige fehler zb:
die leute bekommt man nicht aus den busen wenn sie zerstört sind, wenn man aus den tunnel kommt brauch man 1 aurora und alle fahrzeuge sind auf einen schnall zerstört, die Dinger ( die fahrzeuge der asiaten die raketen umlenken, keine ahnung wie die jetzt heissen) sind zu stark (ich meine ist das normal das man mit 30 buggys angreift und keine rakete durch kommt?)
und und und
aber sonst es es eines der besten multigames


----------



## GDI-Commander (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Auch ich habe alle Teile und Add-ons gespielt und bin mit der Serie großgeworden.
Meine Stimme hab ich dem Tiberiumkonflikt gegeben. Das Spiel hatte einfach die beste Atmosphäre. Danach kommt Alarmstufe Rot 1 und Tiberian Sun. Generäle war verdammt schlecht. Da wurde einem nur storylose Action serviert. Vielen scheint es ja am meißten auf geile Grafik  und Multiplayer statt einer guten Story anzukommen. Mir selbst kommt es eigentlich nur auf die Story und Videos an. Ich werde nie das Endvideo der Sowjetkampagne von Alarmstufe Rot 1 vergessen, als Kane sich zeigte. Da war ich total überrascht.


----------



## BadBoy_wwky (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Son mist, ich hab für Generäle gestimmt, dabei hass ich das, nur das Orginal Generals ist wirklich gut! Da hätt ich doch für Alarmstufe Rot 2 stimmen sollen, das hab ich auch ewig gespielt! War damals n super Spiel!


----------



## ChrizVL (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				madace77 am 07.12.2004 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Art von Umfragen wird nie besonders aussagekräftig sein...
> Möchte gerne mal wissen, wieviele hier überhaupt damals (als es NEU rauskam) C&C1 gespielt haben.
> 
> Das werden nicht sooo viele sein.
> ...



Ich fand Red Alert am besten! Ich war von Anfangan dabei. Wenn Tiberium Conflict sofort in SVGA (!!!) raus gekommen wär hätte ich den Teil gewählt denke ich. Hab den ertsen glaub ich zuerst auf Playstation (??) bei nem Kumpel gesehen...war spieletechnisch gesehen die aufregendste Zeit überhaupt! Heute gibt es fast nur noch schlechte Fortsetzungen von irgendwelchen Oldies but Goldies.......
Und man darf nicht vergessen dass Dune damals den Echtzeitstrategie-Weg geebnet hat. Aber DUNE-----wer kennt des schon noch........

MFG
Chriz


----------



## ChrizVL (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				McManus am 09.12.2004 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ..........fehler zb:
> die leute bekommt man nicht aus den *busen* wenn sie ........



Mich bekommt man da auch nicht so schnell raus


----------



## Morgott (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Also meine persönliche Hitliste der C&C Spiele, wobei ich denke das ich Generäle mal ausser Acht lasse, da es kein "echter" C&C Teil ist sonder nur den Namen bekommen hat (was nicht heissen soll, das ich Generäle schlecht finde) sind wie folgt:

Teil 1: Tibiriumkonflikt (Na, wer kann sich an GDI erinnern, wo der Commander sagte: "Vernichten Sie den Bastard"?  )

Teil 4: Alarmstufe Rot 2 (war extrem selbstironisch und hat mit den Videosequenzen echt Fun gemacht

Teil 2: Alarmstufe Rot (war meiner Meinung nicht ganz soo toll ausbalanciert und eventuell machte mir das Szenario auch nicht soviel Spass. Dabei waren die Videos auch dort klasse und spannend miteinander verknüpft) 

Teil 3: Tibirum Sun (von diesem Teil des Games war ich bitterböse enttäuscht, erstens weil das Spiel damals in egal welchem Laden 100 DM gekostet hat [eine Frechheit] und zweitens die beiden Parteien überhaupt nicht sinnvoll ausbalanciert waren. Ich habe GDI und NOD dort durchgespielt aber im Multiplayer kamen mir immer wieder die Tränen, weil es einfach so grottig war. Selbst die Grafik war nicht wirklich berauschend)

Gruss
Morgott


----------



## Caputo (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Ach was solls. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass gemeint ist mit welcher Folge man die meisten und interessantesten Stunden verbracht hat und das ist bei mir mit großem Vorsprung:
c&c
DER TIBERIUM-KONFLIKT!


----------



## Caputo (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				BadBoy_wwky am 13.12.2004 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Son mist, ich hab für Generäle gestimmt, dabei hass ich das, nur das Orginal Generals ist wirklich gut! Da hätt ich doch für Alarmstufe Rot 2 stimmen sollen, das hab ich auch ewig gespielt! War damals n super Spiel!



sorry (nur subjektiv), scheiß drauf, gibt sich eh nichts! 
C&C1 4ever


----------



## AMDprayer (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

ich find C&C2 : Alarmstufe Rot am besten und hab, abgesehen von generäle (da fehlt mir dier usa kampange) und renegade was ich nicht ganz zuende gespielt hatte aber fast, alles durchgezockt auch wenns manchmal schwer war und ich lang gesessen hatte. 
Alarmstufe Rot 2 find ich auch gut aber im vergleich zu den anderen is es irgendwie kinderhaft oder ka was da nicht ganz stimmt. 
Dahaer hätte ich lieber einen teil der Teberium welt aus angst man könnte ein AR3 verhunzen und bei der teberiumwelt denke ich würden die eher was gutes hinbekommen.

Edit: MIch trifft das immer besonders wenns um C&C geht. Alarmstufe Rot 1 is mein erstes Game gewesen jeder zocker weiss was das für ihn bedeutet. Mein 2. war siedler 2 auch n superr game


----------



## mc-nitro (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				madace77 am 07.12.2004 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Art von Umfragen wird nie besonders aussagekräftig sein...
> Möchte gerne mal wissen, wieviele hier überhaupt damals (als es NEU rauskam) C&C1 gespielt haben.
> 
> Das werden nicht sooo viele sein.
> ...



hab teil eins auch nich NEU gespielt aber ich hab mit teil eins angefangen und mich durchgearbeitet, hab "generäle" aba nit gespielt
und ich bin "erst" 17


----------



## warboss (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

also ich find C&c Alarmstufe Rot 2 am besten. Das Gameplay is einfach hammer (sogar jetzt noch wie ich finde )

Generals war/ist auch geil 

tiberian sun war auch nicht schlecht

die beiden ersten teile waren früher der renner, aber haben heute bei mir leider (weil die nicht mehr unter xp laufen) ausgedient ^^

mfg


----------



## hedy (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Das beste C&C ist meiner Meinung nach noch immer C&C 2 : Alarmstufe Rot. Mich wundert eigentlich nur, warum Generals als der eigentlich schlechteste Teil der Serie, dicht gefolgt von C&C 3: TS, so viele Stimmen bekommt    Liegt wohl wirklich daran, dass viele die guten alten Teile gar nich kennen.


----------



## Goldjaeger (26. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Bis auf C&C 1 hab ich alle Teile gespielt. 

C&C Generals ist zwar auch ein gutes Game, hat aber wirklich nicht mehr viel mit der C&C Reihe zu tun gehabt. Deswegen hat mir der Teil auch nicht so gut gefallen.

Arlamstufe Rot 2 hat wirklich Fun gemacht, war aber auch nicht das Non-plus-Ultra.

C&C 2 hab ich mal SP gespielt. War richtig lustig, deswegen für mich der 2.beste C&C Teil

Aber das eindeutig beste Game, finde ich immer noch Tiberiun Sun. Kein Strategie-Game hab ich sooft SP und MP gezockt wie den 3.Teil der C&C Reihe. War auch das erste C&C das ich gezockt hab.


----------



## Schugy (31. Dezember 2004)

*C&C Genial*

so zu C&C kann ich nur sagen das ist das geilste strategie spiel das es gibt habe alle teile gespielt schon mit 8 jahren C&C 1 gegen meinen bruder aber jetzt C&C G/ZH finde auch zwar vom spiel gut aber die movies von allen anderen C&C games waren um einiges geiler und ZH war ein beschißenes addon da mit wollten die nur noch mal geld machen. 2. Als Westwood noch das spiel machte gabe es nicht so viele bug's und besseren Support der nicht nach kurzer zeit eingestellt wurde [ EA IST SUXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX] sag ich da nur noch (freu mich auf den neuen teil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
____________________________________________________________

www.nxg-clan.de


----------



## saint87 (4. Januar 2005)

*C&C überarbeiten*

die sollen C&C Alarmstufe Rot  einfach mal überarbeiten mit besserer Grafik...die units waren einfach die geilsten die es bis jetzt in strategie games gab(beispiel: kreuzer(!!!), mammut panzer, tanja  ) und so sachen wie heli ports und flugplätze waren einfach nur geil ...


----------



## MisterMeister (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				Goldjaeger am 26.12.2004 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf C&C 1 hab ich alle Teile gespielt.
> 
> C&C Generals ist zwar auch ein gutes Game, hat aber wirklich nicht mehr viel mit der C&C Reihe zu tun gehabt. Deswegen hat mir der Teil auch nicht so gut gefallen.
> 
> ...




Hmm, ich hab mich für die Serie nie sonderlich interesiert, Goldjaeger, oder soll ich besser Mordok  sagen


----------



## Gunter (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

mir hat C&C Renegade am besten von allen gefallen.


----------



## jsi (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

ich finde alle c&c teile genial, nur hat mir der drang gefehlt, die ersten teile durchzuspielen...    

generals hab ich schon öfters durch, weils mir einfach bis jetzt am meisten spaß von allen gemacht hat. 

Nur würde ich mir fürs nächste C&C wieder schiffe wünschen   


jsi


----------



## Prototyp303 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Dune 1 und 2 waren die besten, mit C&C wurde es dann schnell langweilig. 
C&C 1 war noch ok danach war der Reiz weg.


----------



## EarMaster (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				Prototyp303 am 10.01.2005 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Dune 1 und 2 waren die besten, mit C&C wurde es dann schnell langweilig.
> C&C 1 war noch ok danach war der Reiz weg.



Dune 1 war ein Adventure...ich weiß nicht ob der Vergleich mit C&C angebracht ist...   

Mir hat am besten Alarmstufe: Rot gefallen. Das war nach Dune 2 mein erstes Echtzeit-Strategie-Spiel und das Spiel war durchweg einfach gut. Ob die Kampagnen mit den genialen Zwischensequenzen (auch wenn ich den historisch-weltpolitisch-ironischen Bezug damals kaum verstanden hab) oder der Geplänkel-Modus gegen den Computer. Ab und zu auch mal ein MP-Match mit Nullmodemkabel oder über die Telefonleitung, das war cool. Einzig die blöden Sammler haben genevrt, aber die waren ja bis AR2 ein Problem.


----------



## Sirmettwurst (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Ich habe alle Teile ausführlich gespielt...
Am Besten gefallen haben mir C&C Alarmstufe Rot und Generals.
RA war einfach im Singleplayer unschlagbar, ich hab sicher 8-12 Monate nur Geplänkelmodus gespielt.
Generals gehört für mich nicht wirklich zur C&C Reihe, macht aber Online trotzdem wahnsinnig Spass. Sp kann man zwar vergessen, brauch ich aber auch nicht 
MfG


----------



## csad2775 (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				SYSTEM am 07.12.2004 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



der erste war immer noch der beste...meiner meinung nach...


----------



## modrio (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				SYSTEM am 07.12.2004 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



ich fand GENERALS oder GENERÄLE oder wie auch man es jetzt nenne will , am bessten


----------



## PsYkO-KiLLeR (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

ich habe bis jez alle c&c's gezockt ich liebe die reihe die ersten C&c's waren echt geil und sind es heute auch noch doch find ich General's ,also die ungekürzte version geil, mit dem update rockt es richtig. aber ich finde das C&C G. etwas zu leicht ist . hätten sie ruhig n bissel schwere machen sollen.
aber sonst ist es cool obwohl ich die Häfen n bissel vermisse das war auch immer cool


----------



## SLVA2 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Allein schon wegen unzähliger durchezockter LAN Nächte im "Tiberium Garden", wegen der genialsten Zwischensequenzen und des geilen Soundtracks gewinnt C&C1. 
2 war ganz cool, im LAN aber wegen unterschiedlicher Auflösungen manchmal unfair und diese 2. WK Thematik war nicht so cool wie der SciFi Aspekt in 1.
3 fand ich traurig. 4 hab ich mir garnicht erst angetan. 
Generäle ist zwar gut, in meinen Augen aber kein C&C mehr.


----------



## Jul (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Irgendwie reden die meisten so negativ über *Tiberian Sun *und das hat auch kaum stimmen bekommen...  Ich fands sowas von genial, ich hab das tagelang gespielt. Ich fand die Grafik gut und die Story um GDI und NOD war auch super.Außerdem wars ziemlich umfangreich, wie ich meine.  Was findet ihr daran so schlecht?


----------



## Lysander666 (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

redet doch nich wirres zeug 

C&C Generals: Zero Hour is bestes was gibt


----------



## S_P_I_K_E (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				Jul am 20.01.2005 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie reden die meisten so negativ über *Tiberian Sun *und das hat auch kaum stimmen bekommen...  Ich fands sowas von genial, ich hab das tagelang gespielt. Ich fand die Grafik gut und die Story um GDI und NOD war auch super.Außerdem wars ziemlich umfangreich, wie ich meine.  Was findet ihr daran so schlecht?



Also die Story usw. war find ich auch ganz gut aber Multiplayer und Geplänkelmodus viel zu unausgewogen und einfach schlecht gemacht.

Hab für Alarmstufe Rot gestimmt. War das mit dem ich die meiste Zeit (Jahre   ) am meisten Spass hatte.

Tiberium Konflikt konnte ich leider nie spielen, weil es nie lief bzw. sich nicht installieren ließ, echt schade... würde mich auch heute noch interessieren.

Die letzten beiden Teile (Generals und RA2) fand ich net so toll, wobei Generals ja eh kein "echtes" C&C ist!


----------



## Muckimann (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

C&C 1 war wirklich ultra geil gefällt mir sehr gut aber red alert 1 find ich is der beste teil auch wenn die kräfte verhältnisse etwas unfair warn

red alert 2 war der schlechteste von allen
generals war wieder besser! aber was hatte das noch mit command&conquer zu tun außer dem namen???


----------



## Goldjaeger (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				Jul am 20.01.2005 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie reden die meisten so negativ über *Tiberian Sun *und das hat auch kaum stimmen bekommen...  Ich fands sowas von genial, ich hab das tagelang gespielt. Ich fand die Grafik gut und die Story um GDI und NOD war auch super.Außerdem wars ziemlich umfangreich, wie ich meine.  Was findet ihr daran so schlecht?




Kann mich dem nur anschließen. Keinen Teil hab ich so gerne gezockt wie diesen.


----------



## Kane2005 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Die Teile 1 und 3 sind mit Abstand die besten, weil Kane und NOD einfach genial sind.
Und jeder der was andres behauptet ist entweder blind und taub oder einfach nur dämlich


----------



## Priester85 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Haltet mich jetzt für altmodisch oder nicht bereit für Innovationen, aber ich fand C&C 2 Alarmstufe Rot am besten. Generals oder Generäle (je nach dem) war mir zu verworren durch die ganzen Einheiten. Es war auch net wirklich ausgewogen. Bei C&C Alarmstufe Rot2 hat die Gummibärchengrafik das ganze Gameplay versaut. Es kam einfach nicht rüber. C&C3 war mir teilweise zu einfach gestrickt. Baue ein paar Einheiten Atellerie, ein paar Leutchen um auf Sie aufzupassen und schon konntest du dich zurücklehnen. Da war mir die Atmo auch zu düster. C&C1 liegt knapp hinter C&C2, da es noch kein Geplänkel gab.

Grundsätzlich ist die Serie bisher sehr durchwachsen gewesen. Für mich war C&C2 dabei das beste und C&C3 das schlechteste Spiel der Reihe.


----------



## maticora (25. März 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



> Und man darf nicht vergessen dass Dune damals den Echtzeitstrategie-Weg geebnet hat. Aber DUNE-----wer kennt des schon noch........
> 
> MFG
> Chriz



Ja mit DUNE 2 bin ich auch groß geworden, es hat mir die große weite welt der strategiespiele gezeigt (obwohl es damals davon kaum was gab)....aber egal zum thema:

Für mich steht Alarmstufe Rot an erster Stelle. Für dieses Spiel hab ich mir extra eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft, um es in 800x600 (!) genießen zu können. Den Geplänkel-Modus kannte ich vorher überhaupt nicht (gab es den vorher bei anderen Spielen???) und der hat mich so lange beschäftigt, bis ich sogar angefangen habe mir eigene Karten zu basteln. Die Videosequenzen waren einfach super. Sie passten zur Story und waren auch sehr gut verknüpft. Am meisten hat mich aber das Intro begeistert, mit seinem rockigen Soundtrack. Die Einheiten waren innovativ und eigentlich gut ausbalanciert. Nur der Mammutpanzer war etwas zu stark. Den Multiplayer-Modus hab ich leider nie Spielen können, da das Game bei uns immer abgestürtzt ist, sobald wir in die Lobby kamen.

Das C&C1 bei mir nicht an erster Stelle steht, kann vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich den Teil erst später gespielt habe. Der Singleplayer-Modus war mir ein wenig zu schwer, weswegen ich nur die ersten paar Missionen gespielt habe. Und es gab keinen Geplänkel-Modus, wo ich all die tollen Einheiten hätte ausprobieren können. 

Tiberian Sun war auch für mich der schlechteste Teil. Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass es auch mit an den vielen previews liegt. Was hab ich nicht alles für Zeitschriften gekauft, um noch eine kleine Information mehr über den "supertollen" Sequel herauszufinden. Die screenshots waren einfach umwerfend und die Physikengine  wurde hoch gelobt. 
Doch als das Spiel rauskam und ich es endlich spielen konnte, war ich sehr enttäuscht. Die Grafik war überhaupt nicht so toll, wie in den vielen Zeitschriften, und die Story war auch recht miserabel. Das Einzige, was ich recht interessant fand, warern die vielen Einheiten-Mods, die es im Internet gab. So hab ich mit den aberwitzigsten Einheiten doch ein paar Stunden am Rechner gesessen.

RA2 ist nur eine weniger gelungener Aufguss des Vorgängers. Die Videoseqenzen waren zwar wieder recht ansehnlich (sogar mit bekannten Schauspielern: wenn ich mich recht erinnere spielte Udo Kier den Yuri), aber  das Gameplay hat mir nicht gefallen. Mit einigen Parteien konnte man seine Basis so extrem zumauern, dass es nach einigen Minuten langweilig wurde, da der Gegner immer den gleichen Angriff geführt hat und nicht mal versucht hat, eine Schwachstelle in meiner Basis zu finden. Der Multiplayer-Modus hat aufgrund der Vielfältigen Einheiten, schon mehr Spaß gemacht. Aber für mehr als ein Match für Zwischendurch hat es nicht gereicht. Um nochwas zum Insatallationsmenu zu sagen. Die Einheitenbeschreibungen und Skizzen haben mich dazu gebracht, wärend der Installation vorm Bildschirm kleben zu bleiben, und nicht die nächste Pizza in den Ofen zu schieben . Gelungen fand ich auch die Sprachausgabe: "Sicherheitscode erfordelich, sie haben 60 (?) Sekunden für die Eingabe". Nur die Länge der Installation war nervend. Wollte ich mal schnell bei nem Kumpel im Netz zocken, und der hatte das gerade nicht drauf, war erst mal Kaffeekränzchen angesagt.

C&C Generals (oder auch Generäle genannt   ) ist, nach meinen Kenntnissen, der Einzige Titel der indiziert wurde. Es gibt so viele gewaltverherrlichende Spiele, die aber trotzdem mich nicht dazu veranlassen würden, auf die Straße zu gehen und Leute nieder zu schießen. Und wenn ich doch so veranlagt wäre, dann würden mich Roboter, die wie Menschen mit Gesichtskerben und Halsschmerzen dargestellt werden, auch nicht daran hindern. Die Grafik des Teils hat mich überzeugt, auch die Physik ist stimmig. verschiedene Musikstücke für jede Partei, lassen mich an RA zurückerinnern. Doch das Partei-Balancing ist nicht gelungen. Nicht nur weil der Overlord Panzer an die Unbesiegbarkeit des früheren Mammutpanzers erinnert. Wozu muss eine ohnehin viel zu starke Einheit, durch ein Add On nochmals aufgewertet werden? Dieser Teil kommt gleich nach RA2 in der "Schlechtheitsskala".


----------



## Peter23 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

[C&C Generals (oder auch Generäle genannt   ) ist, nach meinen Kenntnissen, der Einzige Titel der indiziert wurde. Es gibt so viele gewaltverherrlichende Spiele, die aber trotzdem mich nicht dazu veranlassen würden, auf die Straße zu gehen und Leute nieder zu schießen. Und wenn ich doch so veranlagt wäre, dann würden mich Roboter, die wie Menschen mit Gesichtskerben und Halsschmerzen dargestellt werden, auch nicht daran hindern. Die Grafik des Teils hat mich überzeugt, auch die Physik ist stimmig. verschiedene Musikstücke für jede Partei, lassen mich an RA zurückerinnern. Doch das Partei-Balancing ist nicht gelungen. Nicht nur weil der Overlord Panzer an die Unbesiegbarkeit des früheren Mammutpanzers erinnert. Wozu muss eine ohnehin viel zu starke Einheit, durch ein Add On nochmals aufgewertet werden? Dieser Teil kommt gleich nach RA2 in der "Schlechtheitsskala". [/quote]


Tut mit leid, aber du hast keine Ahnung, das Balancingis perfect. Davon kannst du dich ja mal online überzeugen, indem du einfach nur Overloards baust.


----------



## Schirmi (27. März 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Tiberian sun war einfach nur goil  
Geile Zwischensequenzen wie: Live Execution^^
Geile Einheiten: Mammut mk 2, Schwebe Panzer ununun....

wobei ich mir nich sicher bin weil Teil 1 war au net schlecht zwar sehr schwer aba GDI Kampagne hab ich durch gehabt. Und der lustige typ bei Nod immer meinte: jetzt bist du soweit ich stelle dir Kane vor  
Aber Generals ist nicht der einzigst indizierte Teil, Tiberium konflikt  war auch dran, ich mein bei der Grafik erkennt man eh nichts aber das blut wurde dürch öl ersetzt  

In dem Sinne 
Kane lebt im Tode  
Cu


----------



## maticora (27. März 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				Peter23 am 25.03.2005 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mit leid, aber du hast keine Ahnung, das Balancingis perfect. Davon kannst du dich ja mal online überzeugen, indem du einfach nur Overloards baust.




Ich musste es am eigenen Leib erfahren, wie man nur mit Overlords die Basis von 4 weiteren Mitspielern überrennen konnte. Und die waren allesamt nicht die Schlechtesten

Ich rede nur über Erfahrungen, ich sauge mir doch nicht Irgendwas aus den Fingern.


----------



## Priester85 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Right


----------



## Peter23 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				maticora am 27.03.2005 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 25.03.2005 16:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn man für das Geld was der andere für Overloards ausgegeben hat, Raketen Werfer Soldaten baut *oder *migs *oder* bugys *oder* tomahacks *ode*r hijacker, *ode*r nuke cannons sind auch overloards kein Problem.

P.S Wollen wir mal online spiele, da können wir mal rumprobieren?


----------



## Mad-Man (4. April 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Ich habe alle C&C Teile außer dem 1.   und muss ehrlich sagen, dass Generals, oder sol ich Generäle sagen   , nix mehr mit der C&C Reihe zu tun hat. Das ganze Flair von den anderen Teilen hat nix  damit zu tun, was man bei Generals hat. Für mich ist Tiberian Sun der beste Teil, da Story, Missionen und das Flair einfach perfekt wahren. (wie gesagt, hab kein C&C1 gespielt  )



Gruss von Mad-Man



PS: *FUCK OF EA*  , DIE KOMMERZIELLEN ********, FRÜHER, MIT WESTWOOD,  WAR ALLES BESSER    
(Rechtschreibfehler wurden durch meine Müdikeit verursacht; falls sie euch aufregen, lest einfach nicht weiter   )


----------



## rabitt (22. April 2005)

*Release Termin C&C 3*

Hallo Leute,

wann kann man denn ungefähr mit dem Release des neuen C&C rechnen? 2006,2007 oder 2008? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Mondblut (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Release Termin C&C 3*



			
				rabitt am 22.04.2005 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wann kann man denn ungefähr mit dem Release des neuen C&C rechnen? 2006,2007 oder 2008? Was meint ihr?



vorraussichtlich 2006.
Aber ich will F. Klepacki fuer den OST sonst gibts Aerger von mir   
Ausserdem: Generals hat wohl ueberhaupt nichts mit dem C&C-Universum zu tun und traegt jediglich den Namen "C&C" in sich, damit es sich besser verkauft... persoernlich zaehle ich es nicht zu C&C


----------



## kuri (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				madace77 am 07.12.2004 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Art von Umfragen wird nie besonders aussagekräftig sein...
> Möchte gerne mal wissen, wieviele hier überhaupt damals (als es NEU rauskam) C&C1 gespielt haben.
> 
> Das werden nicht sooo viele sein.
> ...



denke genau so drüber. schade eigentlich das nur wenige die anfänge von c&c kennen, und daher auch nicht wissen was früher vielleicht besser war


----------



## Necromanca (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				madace77 am 07.12.2004 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Art von Umfragen wird nie besonders aussagekräftig sein...
> Möchte gerne mal wissen, wieviele hier überhaupt damals (als es NEU rauskam) C&C1 gespielt haben.
> 
> Das werden nicht sooo viele sein.
> ...



Also ich hab das schon in der DOS Version gespielt, der erste Teil war im Verhältnis zu Generals sauschwer, zumal die Grafik eher schlecht war. Selbst wenn ich heute noch mal Tiberium Sun installiere, merke ich wie viel besser aktuelle Spiele in der Grafik sind - und wie viel einfacher  das Lösen von Missionen ist. Trotz alledem ist aus meiner Sicht Generals ZeroHour das beste C&C Spiel, obwohl der erste Teil natürlich die Spielelandschaft weit mehr geprägt  hat. 

Wenn man aus Deinem Nick auf Dein Alter schließen darf, so bist Du 27-28 Jahre alt. Glaubst Du im Ernst damit ein Senior Player zu sein? Ich bin fast doppelt so alt, aber das sollte eigentlich nichts zu sagen haben.


----------



## Bandoffel (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				Schirmi am 27.03.2005 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Tiberian sun war einfach nur goil
> Geile Zwischensequenzen wie: Live Execution^^
> Geile Einheiten: Mammut mk 2, Schwebe Panzer ununun....
> 
> ...




Geb ich dir Recht. Kane war der Beste. Ausserdem will ich wissen, was das Tiberium aus unsere Erde noch macht. 
Eine Vision, ein Prophet.


----------



## krakro (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				LolleMumSer am 07.12.2004 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> madace77 am 07.12.2004 16:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch nur ein "kiddie", hab´s aber auch gespielt


----------



## weissi191 (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Tiberium Sun war sicher das beste, es hatte die beste Storry die geilsten Waffen und die Abenteuerlichsten Missionen.

hoffentlich kommt das neue C&C bald und hoffentlich wird es wie tiberium sun mit besserer Grafik.

mfg WEissi


----------



## Mick81 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				weissi191 am 08.06.2005 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Tiberium Sun war sicher das beste, es hatte die beste Storry die geilsten Waffen und die Abenteuerlichsten Missionen.
> 
> hoffentlich kommt das neue C&C bald und hoffentlich wird es wie tiberium sun mit besserer Grafik.
> 
> mfg WEissi



Ab Red Alert -der absoluten Klimax- ging es nur noch bergab. Tiberian Sun war ja noch ok, aber der Rest... Vor allem C&C Generals war eine echte Entaeuschung. Die Grafik erinnernete sehr stark an Der Tiberiumkonflikt.


----------



## En3my (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Also ich finde auch dass C&C1 das beste C&C aller zeiten war und ist.
hab bisher alle C&C teile gespielt auch Renegade was auch Fun machte.

Dune1 und 2 war leider vor meiner zeit aber Dune:Emperor hat mich doch sehr enttäuscht.

Also zu den best RTS ever gehören bei mir auf jeden fall
C&C1 Der Tiberium-Konflikt
Total Annihilation
Starcraft BW
Warcraft3


----------



## Klon1234 (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Mir persönlich haben eigentlich alle Teile gut gefallen. Ich habe auch alle gespielt.  Der herausragendste Teil war für mich aber *Alarmstufe Rot 2*. Da habe ich Monate, wenn nicht sogar Jahre mit verbracht. *inErinnerungenschwelg*   

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## OBluefireO (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Also mir hat *Alarmstufe Rot*, sowie *Generals* am meisten Spass gemacht! 
Die größte Enttäuschung war für mich eigentlich Tiberium Sun (3.Teil), auf den hab ich mich schon Monate vorher gefreut und was kam dabei raus? Nichts!   

Das hatte irgendwie gar nichts mehr von dem C&C Flair und mir sind die "realistischen" Szenarien sowieso immer lieber!


----------



## DaRob (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Tachchen.....sagt mal ich les das zum ersten mal mit dem neuen command & conquer, kommt da wirklich n neues oder is das n alter thread für das add-on von generals????

Ich hab nämlich übern neues noch nix gefunden...nirgendwo....

Rob


----------



## Muckimann (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

ich mag vielleicht manchen mit meinen 17 wintern aufm buckel als kiddie vorkommen, trotzdem hab ich c&c1 gezockt als es neu rauskam. boa scheisse(!) das war ich ja erst ca. 9 , verdammt war das geil!!!!!! 
das war ja sowas von genial....<in erinnerung schwelg>

trotzdem bleibt für mich red alert das genialste c&c (bisher), mit dem geplänkel modus hab ich wirklich wochen vorm pc verbracht....ui.

aber von c&c3 war ich wirklich total enttäuscht, was aber glaube ich daran liegt dass es soviel von allen möglichen zeitschriften gehypet wurde wie sau. das hat   die erwartungen geschürt obwohl das ergebnis dann doch sehr ernüchternd war.....

red alert 2: ähhmm janeee, kein kommentar  

Mein größter wunsch für das nächste c&c wäre stimmige Atmosphäre a la c&c1 oder red alert 1. balancing sollte auch stimmen aber auf hammergeile, high-end-hardware-ausreizende grafik könnte ich verzichten (nicht nur weil mein pc eh nich mehr der neuste is ^^)!
wie oft hab ich starcraft durchgezockt um die spannende geschichte der terraner,zerg und protoss miterleben zu können, ich kanns schon garnich mehr zählen.die grafik war auch nich wirklich,dafür war die story umso geiler    

das nächste c&c wäre ja eigentlich teil 3, weil die red alert teile (+generäle) ja nicht zur ursprünglichen story zähln. in amerika war tiberian sun teil2 wenn mich nich alles täuscht??!?!?


----------



## DaRob (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Hab eben nochmal das netz durchstöbert, wie oder woher kommt man hier dazu zu behaupten, dass ein neuer Teil rauskommt??? Ich konnte NIRGENDS wenigstens mini-info dazu finden...

.....HELFT MIR: ICH BIN GEIL AUF DIESES SPIEL!!!!!


----------



## memphis76 (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				DaRob am 05.07.2005 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab eben nochmal das netz durchstöbert, wie oder woher kommt man hier dazu zu behaupten, dass ein neuer Teil rauskommt??? Ich konnte NIRGENDS wenigstens mini-info dazu finden...
> 
> .....HELFT MIR: ICH BIN GEIL AUF DIESES SPIEL!!!!!


Hallo,
guck mal hier:

http://www.computerbase.de/lexikon/Command_&_Conquer

Da steht wortwörtlich drin:



> Für 2006 angekündigt: Alarmstufe Rot 3
> Der nächste Teil der C&C-Serie wird entgegen früheren Äußerungen seitens EA nicht "Tiberium Twilight" sondern ein weiterer Teil aus der alternativen Zeitlinie des Alarmstufe-Rot-Universums. Näheres ist noch nicht bekannt, aber vermutlich wird EA nach dem geliebten wie gehassten Generals wieder stärker auf die Wünsche der Community eingehen.


Bin ja mal gespannt, was es wird. Für mich war ja bislang auch Tiberium Sun bzw. Feuersturm die Nr. 1, danach kam Alarmstufe Rot. Generäle hatte für mich 1. nix direkt mit C&C zu tun (GDI und NOD gehören einfach dazu!!) und war abgesehen davon viel zu kurz!! 

Mal schauen, was jetzt passiert ... *lechz*


----------



## DaRob (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Hammer! Ich dank dir!!! Geilo! Ick wünschte es wäre schon 2006


----------



## raccoon (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				memphis76 am 05.07.2005 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> guck mal hier:
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/lexikon/Command_&_Conquer
> ...




Schade, dass es wieder ein Red Alert Teil werden soll. Der *Tiberium Konflikt* ist sogar heute noch mein Lieblingsspiel!   

Besonders das zweite Red Alert war mir einwenig zu abgehoben und kitschig; da war RA1 doch eindeutig besser.

Beim klassischen C&C finde ich auch die Idee mit dem giftigen Tiberium das die Zivilbevölkerung bedroht viel spannender als bunte Steinchen sammeln... - hat mehr Potential für eine fesselnde Geschichte m.A. nach.

Und von Generals red ich lieber gar nicht. War ganz lustig zu spielen, aber kein Command and Conquer mehr.   


Gruß
R4CC00n


----------



## robbera1 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				madace77 am 07.12.2004 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen wird wahrscheinlich eh "Generäle" oder vlt. noch Red Alert 2 "gewinnen".



Ich vermisse C&C Generals in dieser Umfrage - wieso denn bloß? Ach ja, dunkel erinnere ich mich an den deutschen Sonderweg: Bei uns heißt es "Generäle" und ist "angepasst" worden. Und bitte: Ich will damit keine Debatte über Jugendschutz lostreten!!!!!


----------



## slayerdaniel (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Alarmstufe Rot war definitiv das beste überhaupt! ich sag nur die Mammutpanzer!    Obwohl der Tiberian Sun in heutiger grafik bestimmt übelst fett wär!!!


----------



## Stargazer (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

*1.)Generals !*
Es macht einfach tierisch viel Spass, und durch das Addon hat man fast 12 "verschiedene Fraktionen"

* 2.)C&C1*
damals für 80DM im Original-Pappkarton geholt 

danach wurde es immer schlechter (C&C2 ,3 & 4)


----------



## Psycho-Patee (2. August 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Mich würd' ja jetzt schon mal interessieren was viele an TS so schlecht fanden......


----------



## Q_ball (3. September 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

ich fand Tiberian Sun auch am besten, bzw. das ganze Thema mit Tiberium, Cane, NOD und GDI, das hatte noch übelste Athmosphäre!!

Was ich heute schade finde is, dass die ganzen Games nur auf den Multiplayer reduziert werden.. 
Ich spiele viel lieber singleplayer und da soll die Atmosphäre stimmen und Grafik is ja nun ncih alles (siehe Generals  ).
zudem waren damals die Einheiten noch genial, Schwebepanzer - Maulwurfpanzer -Betonplatten  oder wie sich die gebäude aufgebaut habn, herrlich, so solls wieder werden, zumal ich wissen will wie es mit cane weiter geht, soweit ich weis waren am ende ganz viele klone von ihm in einer art sateliten ..Oo

naja, wie auch immer, hoch lebe Cane und sei vorhaben mit dem Tiberium


----------



## kaimindi (9. September 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				raccoon am 07.07.2005 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 05.07.2005 18:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOTT99 (19. September 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

also ich habe früher C&C auf psx immer gezockt.
C&C: Alarmstuferot und C&C Alarmstuferot: Gegenschlag

die alten filmsequenzen.. so geil..  
die ersten teile waren die besten. das waren zeiten. richtig geil.. ich wünschte ich würde di zeiten nocheinmal erleben dürfen,.    
*heul*

das waren früher die besten spiele!


----------



## Devilsh00ter (15. November 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				Pyrokar am 08.12.2004 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> C&C Alarmstufe Rot 2 auf der playstation...das war damals noch das nonplusultra   .
> das ham wa gespielt bis zum umfallen
> 
> grüße


sorry aber meiner meinung nach haben sowohl strategie (wie c&c) als auch sämtliche shooter nix auf ner konsole zu suchen.

aber nun zum thema

von der storyumgebung her begeistert mich c&c3 immernoch am meissten. ich hab mit c&c2 angefangen, habs bei nem freund gesehn. da hat mich dann schon gleich das c&c-fieber gepackt. zwei tage später schnell selber zugelegt, im abstand von zwei tagen dann noch schnell c&c1 und 3. alle nachfolgenden dann sowieso - auch das gross angekündigte renegade.... mal was anderes. da wärs im übrigen auch mal zeit für n neues 
vom gameplay her gefällt mir generals besser.

man müsste mal sämtliche c&c's kombinieren ... *lechtz* 

na denn bin ich mal gespannt. ich weiss jedenfalls was ich am erscheinungstag morgens um 9:00 mach 

cya
devilsh00ter


----------



## bruce53179 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

jo meiner meinung nach war cc alarmstufe rot das beste.was ich beim aktuellen generals am meisten vermisse sind schiffe und uboote wie sie in den früheren teilen vorkamen(auch nicht in allen aber wenigstens in ein paar).renegade hab  ich auch gespielt und fand es mal eine schöne abwechslung,aber spiele doch lieber die strategie titel.alarmstufe rot 2 war das schlechteste, denke ich, da es mir zu unwirklich war.cc1 habe ich leider nie gespielt.


----------



## vodun (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				madace77 am 07.12.2004 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Art von Umfragen wird nie besonders aussagekräftig sein...
> Möchte gerne mal wissen, wieviele hier überhaupt damals (als es NEU rauskam) C&C1 gespielt haben.
> 
> Das werden nicht sooo viele sein.
> ...




Ich hab noch C&C1 gespielt und das fand ich war nich das beste eher Tibirium Sun  ( 3 Teil )


----------



## CyclopGraz (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				Xyr0n am 07.12.2004 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Generäle ,schwächster teil dank EA
> 
> Alarmstufe 1 und2 war gvanz gut und die beiden tiberium teile ,wobei mein fav C&C1 is ,leider gabs da noch kein richtigen "Geplänkel" Modus
> 
> Auf jedenfall ist C&C eines der besten games ever und der neue teil ,wird bestimmt ,ach was heisst bestimmt ,der wird SICHERLICH Megageil ,hoffe darauf das die alten Westwood leute noch was zu melden ham



Also der beste Teil ist meiner Meinung nach Red Alert, aber Generals (und darauf leg ich wert, Generäle ist ein Witz  ) ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht schlecht. Nur anders.
Und wegen Westwood: Da kann ich dir "Star Wars- Empire at War" empfehlen. Da sind nämlich die Ex-Westwoodianer damals hingeflohen.


----------



## darknessman (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Am geilsten war echt Alarmstufe Rot
Hab ich damals auf  nächtelang gezockt.

Von Alarmstufe Rot 2 war ich echt enttäuscht, IMHO der schwächste Teil der Serie.
Das war mir viel zu albern, mit den ganzen Fantasieeinheiten.

Generals/Generäle ist für mich kein C&C, weil eben das C&C-Markenzeichen fehlt, die abgedrehten Movies.

Wenn ich da noch an den Scheiß denke, den irgend so ein EA Fuzzie mal in der PCG gesagt hat:
"Wir haben erkannt, dass die Renderfilme nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind und sich die Spieler etwas anderes wünschen"

PAH! Als hätte4 EA je auf die Kunden gehört.


----------



## Wildcarts (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Wahrscheinlich stehe ich mit der Meinung ziemlich alleine da, aber ich fand damals auch Renegade ziemlich cool - vor allem im Multiplayer. Das Spiel hatte zwar technische Schwächen (Grafik), die Atmosphäre jedoch kam gut rüber. Aber wer erinnert sich schon noch ans Tiberium-Zeitalter...


----------



## darknessman (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				Wildcarts am 27.02.2006 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich stehe ich mit der Meinung ziemlich alleine da, aber ich fand damals auch Renegade ziemlich cool - vor allem im Multiplayer. Das Spiel hatte zwar technische Schwächen (Grafik), die Atmosphäre jedoch kam gut rüber. Aber wer erinnert sich schon noch ans Tiberium-Zeitalter...



Renegade war cool.
Aber LEIDER wird es wohl nie wieder sowas geben.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen das Alarmstufe Rot 3 und, ich nenn es mal, Tiberiumkrieg 3 nicht genauso verhunzt werden wie Generals


EDIT: Da fällt mir grade ein, Aöarmstufe Rot 2 war auch deshalb Mist, weil es IMHO überhauprt nicht zu Alarmstufe Rot 1 passte AR war IMHO viel zu Technologisch und passte Außerdem nicht in die Storyline.
Immerhin war der Sieg der Sovjets ja der Anfang von NOD


----------



## xdave78 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				Sumorai am 08.12.2004 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 16 un hab C&C 1 gespielt als es rauskam


Lass ma rechnen...

C&C 1 kam 1996 raus...das war vor 10Jahren...und DU hast es natürlich gespielt als es rauskam 

KLAR


----------



## darknessman (30. März 2006)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				darknessman am 27.02.2006 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wildcarts am 27.02.2006 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RIchtig.
Alarmstufe Rot war EIGENTLICH der DIREKTE Vorgänger von C&C1, storytechnisch


----------



## Restless27 (4. August 2006)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Tag zusammen!

Ich steh hier mit meiner Meinung wahrscheinlich alleine aber was solls...
Habe alle Teile gespielt, wie sie veröffentlicht wurden. Bin also schon seit gut 10 Jahren dabei. Dabei muß ich sagen, des Renegade der schlechteste Teil war weils so rein garnichts mit Strategie zu tun hatte. Klar, war im Tiberium-Universum aber das hauts nicht raus.
Lange Rede kurzer sinn:
Ich fand Generals/Zero Hour am Besten. Dabei muß ich aber besonderen Wert darauf legen, des ich die "Ur-Versionen" meine und nicht den "deutschen Mist".


----------



## Quenaros (8. August 2006)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

C&C1 ist unerreicht. Seit der großen C&C: Tiberian Sun Enttäuschung (Danke EA) ist mein Geld in andere Spiele geflossen. Der letzte brüller war Generäle, welches vollkommen unwürdig ist den namen C&C auch nur anzuschauen.

Alarmstufe Rot 1 war auch nett, aber meine Welt war das Tiberium.
Alarmstufe Rot 2 macht  dann wieder beinahe Generäle den Platz um den unwürdigsten C&C Teil streitig.

Mit etwas verhaltenem optimismus warte ich nun auf C&C3 und hoffe das eine gelungenere Fortsetzung des Tiberiumkonflikts gelingt, als in dem verkorksten Tiberian Sun.
Vielleicht bekommt EA ja dann ausnahmsweise mal wieder Geld von mir.


----------



## herrgros (18. August 2006)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				Quenaros am 08.08.2006 05:40 schrieb:
			
		

> C&C1 ist unerreicht. Seit der großen C&C: Tiberian Sun Enttäuschung (Danke EA) ist mein Geld in andere Spiele geflossen. Der letzte brüller war Generäle, welches vollkommen unwürdig ist den namen C&C auch nur anzuschauen.
> 
> Alarmstufe Rot 1 war auch nett, aber meine Welt war das Tiberium.
> Alarmstufe Rot 2 macht  dann wieder beinahe Generäle den Platz um den unwürdigsten C&C Teil streitig.
> ...



ICH FINDE ALLE KRIEGS-SIMULATIONEN DUMM UND SINNLOS!


----------



## X-Belerophon-X (23. August 2006)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*

Multiplayer-mäßig finde ich Generals absolut überzeugend, die Kampagnen und Zwischensequenzen sind spätestens seit der Zensur vollkommener Bullshit.

Die zeitlich ersten Teile(Tiberiumkonflikt, Alarmstufe Rot, Tiberian Sun) hatten zum Teil mehr Atmosphäre als manches Rollenspiel heutzutage und erst recht als Strategiespiele(mit Ausnahme von WC3 und WC3-TFT)


----------



## ashura-hades-666 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Ein neues Command & Conquer kommt – welche ist Ihr Lieblings-Folge?*



			
				madace77 am 07.12.2004 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Art von Umfragen wird nie besonders aussagekräftig sein...
> Möchte gerne mal wissen, wieviele hier überhaupt damals (als es NEU rauskam) C&C1 gespielt haben.
> 
> Das werden nicht sooo viele sein.
> ...



Also ich war dabei und pflichte dir in jedem Punkt bei, der erste Teil war der Beste und da Westwood tot ist    wird auch nichts mehr besseres erscheinen, EA ist viel zu sehr Mainstream.

Die Hoffnung stirbt aber zuletzt, vielleicht wird das neue ja ein ganz amüsantes Game, ohne nervigen RPG Anteile   

Lang lebe Kain!!!


----------

